# samsung UA 32F 5100 disaster



## andy_65_in (Feb 2, 2015)

my samsung UA 32F 510 full hd has lost video -the samsung mechanic told me i have to replace the lcd panel as also a smwp switch total cost Rs 18 k approx with a warantee of only abt 3 months on both the parts- i forgot to renew the warantee hence this bill.the tv cost me 36 k abt a year back.the expenditure is beyond me -can anyone suggest if there are duplicate lcd panels etc which can be put in this dam tv.ironically this tv was used with a sollatron stabn throughout.really feel let down by samsung


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 7, 2015)

can i put in a complaint online in some consumer forum-please help


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 7, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> can i put in a complaint online in some consumer forum-please help



Here are some inputs where you can file a case in the Consumer Court:*scdrc.uk.gov.in/
District Consumer Disputes Redressal Forums: State Consumer Disputes Redressal Comission, Government Of Uttarakhand, India


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Gamer the tv has actualy been brought from a dealer in Bareilly, UP-so should i file a complaint with UP or UK( i reside in UK)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 7, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> Hi Gamer the tv has actualy been brought from a dealer in Bareilly, UP-so should i file a complaint with UP or UK( i reside in UK)



You can file either in UP or UK. Cause of action arises in both the areas right.So you bought the TV in UP but residing in UK, so UK it is.


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 7, 2015)

samsung has replaced ny led screen free of cost bu have refused to xtend warantee-should i keep this tv or sell it


----------

